# roommate message



## concerned1

I need some help translating something.  I live with 3 people.  One of which is a good friend of mine and the others I recently met.  They started writing in Polish on the white board in our living room and I know my name and my friends name is on it.  With online translators, I was able to tell that they are bragging that we can't read anything they write but I cannot make out the rest.  I'm assuming that it is either spelled wrong or bad grammar so I need a human to look at it.  This is what it says:

*Justynka dost aje pieska a szymonka i katarzyna nic nie wiedza. HUJ CIW DUPE!


*As you can tell, 3 of those words are names.  When typing this into translators, they suggested the following possible mistakes:

dost aje = dostaje
huj=chuj
dupe=dupek

Can someone please given me an idea of what this says?  
Thank you,
Concerned1


----------



## NotNow

Justynka is getting a little dog but Szymonka and Katarzyna don't know anything (about it). Fuck!


----------



## concerned1

Why would they say Fuck!.  Are they bragging/laughing that we can't read what they're saying?  Or are they really excited about the puppy?

Thank you so much
Concerned1


----------



## NotNow

I can only translate what is written.  I cannot explain it without much more context.  An explanation would be pure speculation on my part, anyways.


----------



## concerned1

Okay.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Ben Jamin

NotNow said:


> Justynka is getting a little dog but Szymonka and Katarzyna don't know anything (about it). Fuck!


It is rather "fuck you". (Even more rude than in English). Are they adolescents?


----------



## NotNow

Now I see: it's _chuj cię w dupę_, right?  I missed the _cię_. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ben Jamin

NotNow said:


> Now I see: it's _chuj cię w dupę_, right?  I missed the _cię_.
> 
> Thanks.


No its " _chuj (cock, nominative) ci (you, dative),  w dupę (into arse, locative)". Meaning: "may you be arse fucked". 10 points of 10 on the scale of rudeness and vulgarity. _


----------



## concerned1

They are actually college students.  I decided not to play games and approach them about it and they tried to pretend like they had nothing to do with it and then proceeded to get an attitude with me about it.  It was one of the more juvenile conversations of my life.  I guess they didn't like get caught mocking us in front of our faces.  My roommate (friend) and I have no idea what would've caused these sudden hostilities.  

I appreciate the help everyone.  Thank you.


----------

